# [Q] AOKP lockscreen



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

How do i set app shortcuts on the slider lock screen in build 2
???


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

You can't. It isn't a merged feature yet. Some of BMc and other unofficial builds have them however.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

kk thx


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

BMc's 9/8 "Bricks" build has them merged, but it lacks the new features and bug fixes of Build 2 (and the currently-being-rolled-out Build 3). Baked Blackbean uses the CM lockscreen targets feature to provide it, but it's not a pure AOKP build, only cherry picks things from both AOKP and CM10. Otherwise, there's really a dearth of builds out there with the targets merged right now. Even Build 3 doesn't have it yet, hopefully by Build 4 it'll be officially merged.


----------

